# American Memory: Building Measured Drawings



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The Library of Congress / American Memory / Built in America
Historic American Buildings Survey (HABS)
Historic American Engineering Record (HAER)

If you would like to take advantage of viewing the larger resolution image files there are _'FREE'_ viewer plugins for your browsers, you can use the following link to go to where you can download and install them if you wish.

*MS/Internet Explorer & MAC TIFF Viewer Browser Plugins*

If you go to the following link, and then copy the respective bold _Call Number_ values from this page and paste them into the _Search this collection_ text field (i.e. located in upper-left). You'll be taken directly to specific record.

*American Memory / Built in America*

Or, of course you can also just click the _Call Numbers_ they are also links to the respective records.

*Grain Mills*
Betz's Mill, Lynnville,Pennsylvania, USA
Call Number: *HAER PA,39-LYNVI.V,1-*
9 - Measured Drawings

Bon Homme Mill, Tabor, South Dakota, USA
Call Number: *HABS SD,5-TABOR,1-*
4 - Measured Drawings
9 - Black & White Photographs

Drinkwater & Shriver Mill, Cedar Point, Kansas, USA
Call Number: *HABS KANS,9-CEDAR,1-*
12 - Measured Drawings

Le Van Mill, Kutztown, Pennsylvania, USA
Call Number: *HABS PA,6-KUTZ.V,1-*
3 - Measured Drawings
6 - Black & White Photographs

Lefferts Tide Mill, Huntington, New York, USA
Call Number: *HAER NY,52-LOHA,2-*
8 - Measured Drawings
19 - Black & White Photographs

Miller-Pusey Mill, Landenberg, Pennsylvania, USA
Call Number: *HABS PA,15-LAND.V,1-*
8 - Measured Drawings

Pierce Mill, Washington, District of Columbia, USA
Call Number: *HABS DC,WASH,109-*
22 - Measured Drawings
22 - Black & White Photographs

Womack's Mill, Yanceyville, North Carolina, USA
Call Number: *HAER NC,17-YANV.V,3-*
7 - Measured Drawings
32 - Black & White Photographs

Shaker North Family, Lumber & Grist Mill, Mount Lebanon, New York, USA
Call Number: *HABS NY,11-NELEB.V,33-*
4 - Measured Drawings
10 - Black & White Photographs


*Foundries*
W. A. Young & Sons Foundry & Machine Shop
Rices Landing, Pennsylvania, USA
Call Number: *HAER PA,30-RILA,1-*
8 - Measured Drawings
46 - Black & White Photographs


*General Stores*
Olivier Plantation, Plantation Store, Lydia, Louisiana, USA
Call Number: *HABS LA-1305-A*
19 - Measured Drawings

Swan Land & Cattle Company, Mercantile Store
Call Number: *HABS WYO,16-CHUGW,1D-*
3 - Measured Drawings
13 - Black & White Photographs


*Glass - Industrial*
Chambers-McKee Window Glass Company, Jeannette, Pennsylvania, USA
Call Number: *HAER PA,65-JEAN,77-*
21 - Measured Drawings


*Mining*
Bald Mountain Gold Mill, Nevada Gulch, South Dakota, USA
Call Number: *HAER SD,41-LEAD.V,1-*
13 - Measured Drawings
164 - Black & White Photographs

Silver King Mining Company, Park City, Utah, USA
Call Number: *HAER UTAH,22-PARK.V,3A-*
4 - Measured Drawings
6 - Black & White Photographs


*Grain Elevators*
Armour's Warehouse, Seneca, Illinois, USA
Call Number: *HAER ILL,50-SEN,2-*
6 - Measured Drawings
3 - Black & White Photographs

Penfield Elevators, Penfield, Illinois, USA
Call Number: *HABS ILL,10-PEN,1B-*
8 - Measured Drawings
Call Number: *HABS ILL,10-PEN,1-*
1 - Measured Drawing


*Food Storage / Granaries / Stables*
Broadway Livery, Montour, Idaho, USA
Call Number: *HABS ID,23-MONT,3B-*
3 - Measured Drawings
9 - Black & White Photographs

Cochran Grange Granary, Middletown, Delaware, USA
Call Number: *HABS DEL,2-MIDTO.V,3-D-*
1 - Measured Drawing
3 - Black & White Photographs

Delaware, Lackawanna & Western Railroad, Pier No. 6
Erie Lackawanna Railroad Yard, Jersey City, New Jersey, USA
Call Number: *HAER NJ,9-JERCI,5-*
3 - Measured Drawings
27 - Black & White Photographs

Hedgelawn, Crib Barn & Granary, Middletown, Delaware, USA
Call Number: *HABS DEL,2-MIDTO.V,5-A-*
5 - Measured Drawings

Oakland Plantation Stables, Bermuda, Louisiana, USA
Call Number: *HABS LA,35-BERM,2-H-*
4 - Measured Drawings

Phillips Corn Crib & Granary, Hockessin, Delaware, USA
Call Number: *HABS DEL,2-HOCK.V,5-*
3 - Measured Drawings

Thomas Updegraff Log Granary, Williamsport, Pennsylvania, USA
Call Number: *HABS PA,41-WILPO,2A-*
3 - Measured Drawings

Woodlawn Crib Barn & Granary, Odessa, Delaware, USA
Call Number: *HABS DEL,2-OD.V,4-D-*
3 - Measured Drawings


*Miscellaneous Building Types*
Thompson Ice House, South Bristol, Maine, USA
Call Number: *HAER ME,8-SOBRI,1-*
6 - Measured Drawings


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Steve, 

Thanks for the list, that must have taken you some time! 

Very useful, I love the Louisiana General Store!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Peter

I like putzing around on the American Memory web site, and when I run across something that piques my interest I copy the information to a text file so I can get back to later.

Yes the plantation store is a nice one, the one that's my favorite is the Shaker North Family Lumber & Grist Mill. I like how it shows the progression from the original exposed overshot wheel, to the enclosed wheel, to the water turbine, and the fact that access to the fields went right through the building.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice find. I stress out when looking here (LoC) tryn to find something but you found a great load! 
Thanks 
Toad


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Steve, what a treasure trove of juicy information! Thanks!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Update of an old topic with additional entries and now in PDF format for convenience of downloading.









* Library of Congress - Built in America PDF*
[/b]


----------

